

Ask HN: How come ACTA isn't being taken as seriously as SOPA? - JerusaEnt


======
javajones
I just read this and thought I'd pass it along:
[http://www.infowars.com/obama-signs-global-internet-
treaty-w...](http://www.infowars.com/obama-signs-global-internet-treaty-worse-
than-sopa/)

Sensationalism of the site reporting this not with standing but why did SOPA
get so much attention and this so little?

------
B0Z
It depends on your perspective. It's getting a lot of coverage and attention
overseas where it should be. Here in the states, there's no impression of
impending doom for the US-based Internet.

Also, SOPA / PIPA had a specific proposal that called for monkeying directly
with DNS which raised obvious "break the internet" concerns.

~~~
tep
"It's getting a lot of coverage and attention overseas where it should be"

I wish that would be true. Here in Germany, "Tagesschau" is the biggest news
program on television. And they didn't report anything about the protests that
took place in Poland today. Instead a collapsing house in Rio seemed to be
more important... I haven't found a non-tech person who actually knows about
ACTA yet!

------
bkyan
Here in the USA, ACTA doesn't actually take effect (for us) until our congress
votes to ratify the treaty. The ACTA vote is somewhere further off in the
future, whereas SOPA was a more immediate issue, with voting right around the
corner (until derailed by all the protests).

